# Your best time with Beginner's method?



## number1failure (Aug 12, 2010)

What is your best time/average using the Beginner's Method? You know, like that sh*tty method they teach you in "7 steps" in that packet that comes with a Rubik's Cube. My best time was 0.32.24. That solve was EXTREMELY lucky though. My Ao5 with Beginner's is 1.09.96. What's yours?


tl;dr 
The "beginner's method" is the one in the packet that comes with a Rubik's Cube. What is your best time/average with that method?

P.S.
Does anybody know the correct name of the "beginner's method", as I called it?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Layer By Layer. There's 2 ways I know of doing this, with 4-Look LL, and with the 4 algorithm LL. I did 1 solve with each.

41.27 with the 4 algorithm LL.

28.03 with 4-Look LL.

I remember someone talking about sub-20 with LBL, I think they used 4-Look LL.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 12, 2010)

how many looks for LL?
4 look OLL PLL or Dan Browns RDRD or whatever it is...


----------



## irontwig (Aug 12, 2010)

Akkersdijk doing LBL+4LLL:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLki-254ZKA
Thom doing LBL+CLL+ELL:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbp3lt9u-5Q


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 12, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Akkersdijk doing LBL+4LLL:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLki-254ZKA
> *Thom doing LBL+CLL+ELL:*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbp3lt9u-5Q



That's not LBL


----------



## Logan (Aug 12, 2010)

I used this method for a LOOONNGG time before learning 2 look pll (almost done with F2l also).

Best avg: 24.39

Best single: 19.xy


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Akkersdijk doing LBL+4LLL:
> ...



why not?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 12, 2010)

Alejandro aguado did a 14 with the 4-algorithm beginners method


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 12, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > Akkersdijk doing LBL+4LLL:
> ...



He's still solving it Layer by Layer, he's just using a better approach for the LL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 12, 2010)

oya I misread the video description sorry


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 12, 2010)

41.16 average of 5 using 1 alg ([wiki]sexy method[/wiki])


----------



## irontwig (Aug 13, 2010)

Time to go off-topic: Waterman is technically LBL; L, R, M, instead of D, E, U. If Harris Chan is an old-school bad-ass, then who knows what mr Waterman is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7lyre2DZY


----------



## SZ (Feb 27, 2012)

*whats your fastest solve using beginners method?*

mine currently is 48 seconds using this method. Probably a dumb question but just wanted to see how bad this method is.


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am pretty sure that people have gotten sub 15 with it. Maybe even lower (I'm sure others are more knowledgable)


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2012)

I have gotten a 12 second solve with a Beginnerish method.

IIRC Erik <insert long last name here> got a sub 15 average with beginners method.


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 27, 2012)

Average of 5: 37.31
1:05.76, 34.28, 38.64, 37.12, 36.18
I forgot what I was doing in that first solve.
NOTE: this was just now and this is my fastest.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2012)

irontwig said:


> Time to go off-topic: Waterman is technically LBL; L, R, M, instead of D, E, U. If Harris Chan is an old-school bad-ass, then who knows what mr Waterman is:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7lyre2DZY


 
Quote from forever ago.... anyhow, Would that make roux LBL...
or would it be a O2L method.... (Opposite two layers)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Quote from forever ago.... anyhow, Would that make roux LBL...
> or would it be a O2L method.... (Opposite two layers)


 
I'm pretty sure Roux is considered corners-first.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 27, 2012)

So you mean the Dan Brown method?
*tries solve right now*
i got a 45.24 and a 39.54
the 39.54 solve is just a bit above average for me, 
mostly because i solve LL with beginners.

PS: i know it's now officially called the 'Dan Brown Method' but i mean the one shown in his video.
Plus in korea, beginner's method is different.


----------



## just a cuber (Mar 2, 2012)

single: :23 second (complete LL skip with accidental x-cross)
average: 1:00

can't do a more recent average because i can't remember the algorithms


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2012)

I've had sub 20 solves with the method in the Rubik booklet (the method Dan Brown teaches) except with 1st layer on D.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 2, 2012)

I can do 17 maybe lower with first layer on L and the beginner fruruf for EOLL Sune stuff for COLL etc.

Not sure of best time.


----------



## emolover (Mar 2, 2012)

I know I have a sub 15 with noob F2L and only using 3 LL algs(F R U..., sune, Ub)


----------



## Eileen (Mar 3, 2012)

28 seconds with beginner-method and it was full-step


----------



## emrecay (Mar 3, 2012)

30 seconds flat using begginers. (full step)


----------



## MostEd (Mar 3, 2012)

I got a 22 single, using k4 on 3x3,


----------



## GlowingSausage (Mar 3, 2012)

My average with beginners LBL (6 algs) is sub 30 and I got a 23.65 single. (I had a 20.xx single but I inserted 1 pair using fridrich :l it was a 1LLL lol xD)


----------



## moogra (Mar 4, 2012)

Hmm this is an old thread. Anyway I just got an 18.73 second full step solve (sune OLL after cross, one corner rotation, Ua PLL) with not the booklet method, but the one that builds into Fridrich (4LLL). I do occasional solves like this and I average around 23-25 with it.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 8, 2012)

I havent used the beginner method for years and totally forgot all the alg for the last layer;[


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 8, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I havent used the beginner method for years and totally forgot all the alg for the last layer;[


 
Fruruf, Sune and Niklas (spelling?). I don't know what cubes you solve or with what methods but it seems likely that you still use these algs.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 8, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I'm pretty sure Roux is considered corners-first.


 
It's a bit weird. People say that Waterman and Roux aren't corners first methods, yet still consider CFOP an LBL method. fags.


----------



## Zhanchi1 (Jun 12, 2012)

with dan browns method, my record was 24.xx seconds


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 12, 2012)

35.41[4LLL (EO, CO, CP [skip], EP)]

41.42[4ALGLL (FsexyF', sune, Jperm, CW Uperm)]


----------



## MalusDB (Jun 12, 2012)

Did three solves there, best was 24.51. I always used PLL/OLL from the start though, I would say the Dan brown last layer would slow me quite a bit. Probably 30-35.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 12, 2012)

I sort of got a sub 20 but I used 2 look last layer the f2l wa beginner.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 13, 2012)

19sec.


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 13, 2012)

18-19, somewhere around there (forgot) when I did cross, 1st layer corners, 2nd layer edges, and 2 look OLL/PLL


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 13, 2012)

about 30 - 40 seconds using FULL beginner, Cross, 1st layer, 2nd layer, EO, Permute edges, permute corners? then orient corners... etc etc.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Jun 13, 2012)

i made about 50-55 seconds using full beginner,meaning no f2l,no oll,no pll,nothign liek that....


----------



## riverchen (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh god, how do you pro finger trick masters get sub 20 with beginners? I use 4lll and f2l get like 23-24.


----------



## cemoss (Jun 13, 2012)

36.51


----------



## Owen (Jun 13, 2012)

17 something.


----------



## Tristan97tfj (Jun 13, 2012)

43.17, but that was full beginners that pogobat teaches


----------



## Endgame (Jun 18, 2012)

42.xx single, unlucky solve
LBL is my main method though, since I started cubing a month ago and due to exams I have no time to learn algorithms at the moment.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 18, 2012)

BlackStahli said:


> 18-19, somewhere around there (forgot) when I did cross, 1st layer corners, 2nd layer edges, and 2 look OLL/PLL



That doesn't count. You used 2Look OLL and PLL.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 18, 2012)

2 look OLL PLL can be a beginners method. A slight variation of that was my beginners method, I just used niklas for cpll then 1 look 2 sune combos for ocll.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2012)

i just got a 15.44 with 4lll :3
I solved two edges with M2EM2E
then last two with z[M,U'RU]
then I had fruruf for EO
sune for CO
CP skip
H perm


----------



## wasianrubiks (Jun 18, 2012)

I think most people I've cubed in front of can back me up with this and say that I'm pretty fast with beginners haha. I average 25 seconds on a beginners method with an extra 3 algorithms for PLL i believe  My best time is a 16.67 with this method


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 18, 2012)

16.xx using LBL, EO, EP, CP, CO, I believe.


----------



## onlyleftname (Jun 19, 2012)

Average of 5:
38.57, 24.40, 28.92, 34.60, 30.93

number of times: 5/5
best time: 24.40
worst time: 38.57

current avg5: 31.48 (σ = 2.88)
best avg5: 31.48 (σ = 2.88)

session avg: 31.48 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 31.49


----------



## Smiles (Jun 22, 2012)

i used beginner method until my PB was 30 and my average was about 40 - 45

my best happened after finishing learning CFOP and i was teaching my friends the beginner method, so i decided to time myself with it and i skipped 2 steps (EO and CP) out of the 4 on the last layer.

and just to clarify it's the method Dan Brown teaches (cross, corners, 2nd layer edges, LL: EO, EP, CP, CO)

28 seconds.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jun 22, 2012)

23.23 1 layer , edges, EO, CO, CP, EP


----------



## pdilla (Jun 22, 2012)

18-ish for me. LBL, 4LL.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

Whoa you lot are fast using beginners'. I never got under 2.5 MINUTES with that (although my baaaaahaaaad cube likely didn't help at all hahaha)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 23, 2012)

S'dacuber, snot dacoob!
It's really all about look ahead and, well, tons of short cuts. Nonetheless, I doubt you average much over 120 moves. If you turn at just one turn per second you can already be sub-2 mins! 

I recommend you do look at more efficient methods and blockbuilding. Not that they are two different things.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 23, 2012)

Definitely doing that. But trust me, this WAS the cube back then. You had to hold one face, lift up the cubies around the center and then you could turn it. If you didn't it would get stuck instantly.

In this case: S'dacoob lol


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 23, 2012)

Just did a few solves with Cross-Corners- F2l-4LLL, my best time was 27 with PLL skip, It's pretty hard rethinking some stuff during "F2L"


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)

Couldn't remember as I haven't been using that method for ages, so I did a quick average of 12: 35.86, 33.36, 25.02, 32.64, 28.21, 33.29, 28.11, 31.31, 23.79, 25.31, 26.94, 28.77

Turns out my best time with the beginner's method is 23.79.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2012)

Do it for a joke at College and consistently get sub 22~ using Roux block layer, L4C then K4 F2L and ELL...

Using pure Beginners I could probably get 23 at a push although for now I will stick with Roux  much more efficient


----------



## Eleredo (Jun 23, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> much more efficient




So true. My fingers actually started hurting after 12 beginner method solves because of the awful amount of turns I had been doing.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I've had sub 20 with beginner LBL and corners first. I just had a 19.72 with beginner CF.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 24, 2012)

Eleredo said:


> So true. My fingers actually started hurting after 12 beginner method solves because of the awful amount of turns I had been doing.



Don't know what the average number of moves is but it must be over a hundred... 

Even doing an efficient FL it would still be fairly high compared to Roux.


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 6, 2012)

Beginner's method WITH a Rubik's brand...


----------



## 7Games7 (Jul 6, 2012)

I had a 26.66 once... it was so painful to then get a 1:10 solve after I'd learnt the Fridrich method.


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Jul 6, 2012)

Sub 30 , sub 20 with 4LL


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

Georgeanderre said:


> Do it for a joke at College and consistently get sub 22~ using Roux block layer, L4C then K4 F2L and ELL...
> 
> Using pure Beginners I could probably get 23 at a push although for now I will stick with Roux  much more efficient



MUCH more efficient. The amount of moves required to execute a beginners method solve is unbearable.


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Jul 26, 2012)

Best single: 28.94

Best ao5: 40.92

Best ao12: 14.28


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 27, 2012)

With 4-algorithm last layer: -

Best single with beginner's method: 20.58s
Best ao5 with beginner's method: 26.41s
Best ao12 with beginner's method: 27.07

With 4LLL

Best single with beginner's method: 19.98s
Best ao5 with beginner's method: 22.47s
Best ao12 with beginner's method: 23.95s

I still use beginner's method (with 4LLL) to warm up my hands...


----------



## larosh12 (Mar 25, 2013)

average 55 . best time 44


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 25, 2013)

sub 30. lucky.


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 25, 2013)

I remember getting a 14 second solve once with PLL skip.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 25, 2013)

I just got 16.21 with an EPLL skip.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 25, 2013)

after 10 tries i find it impossible to so a solve using the beginners method. i end up just doing f2l or oll pll. sigh...


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it was roughly 38ish for the single and around 45 for the average with beginner method from Dan Brown.


----------



## elrog (Mar 25, 2013)

I used standard LBL for a begginner method, but I used a different last layer. I solved top edges orientation, then permutation, then corner permutation, then orientation. I know I got down to about 45 seconds (for my PB) before I started learning CFOP. I wonder what I'd get with it now .

I tried and got 39, 44, 41, 46, and 38.

The lookahead is sooooo easy!!! I love it! lol.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 26, 2013)

I believe it's something around 34 seconds lol


----------



## cxinlee (Apr 9, 2013)

I switched to F2l when I was averaging 1 minute and my PB was like 42 seconds ( and I thought it was unbeatable)


----------



## BoBoGuy (Apr 9, 2013)

LBL-14.56
Beginner CF-27.52
LBL ao5-22.33


----------



## apocalepsy (Jan 14, 2014)

I usually get around 30-45 seconds with a modified beginner's method.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

I average 25 with EFL, CFL, E2L, OELL, OCLL, CPLL, EPLL.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2014)

I once got 9.94 with LBL, EO, EP, CP, CO.

I skipped a bunch of the LL though.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I once got 9.94 with LBL, EO, EP, CP, CO.
> 
> I skipped a bunch of the LL though.



Is that with white edges on yellow first?


----------



## F3L (Jan 21, 2014)

I still use beginner as my fastest, but I can do intuitive F2l.

Fastest with beginner was 35 secs


----------



## Sion (May 4, 2016)

Avg is around 45 seconds.
Pb is 36.15 seconds

I will soon get serious about learning a speed method over the summer, which I pre-chosen as Advanced Columns (PCMS) as it seems to suit my turning style more than any other method.


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2016)

Just did an average of 5 and the best time was 33.90. I haven't done LBL in a long time.


----------



## Brandon McClelland (May 29, 2016)

My best time using the begginers method is 29.50 seconds. It was very hard to do that but I got it


----------



## Dean (Sep 30, 2016)

Current main is WeiLong GTS. Averaging around 50sec with a best time of 41.60sec.

Have just started solving with cross facing down and tinkering with F2L. Aiming for a sub30 before 2017.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 1, 2016)

Guys, the beginner method should be Dan Brown's type LBL not 4 look last layer with OLL and PLL.

Only using his algs, I average low 20's like 22-23 with a best of like 17.xx


----------



## gruuby (Apr 3, 2019)

number1failure said:


> What is your best time/average using the Beginner's Method? You know, like that sh*tty method they teach you in "7 steps" in that packet that comes with a Rubik's Cube. My best time was 0.32.24. That solve was EXTREMELY lucky though. My Ao5 with Beginner's is 1.09.96. What's yours?
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> ...


I got a 32.66


----------



## Hazel (Apr 3, 2019)

You could consider CFOP layer-by-layer, just using some fancy tricks to skip the second layer every solve.


----------



## Ander (Apr 9, 2019)

59" pb, 1' 15" average
with about a month of practice from zero
not great but it was satisfying to go below one minute


----------



## aerocube (Apr 9, 2019)

47 seconds


----------



## NotYourAverageCuber (Apr 9, 2019)

I used to average 36 on beginner just high tps and lookahead Lol


----------



## gruuby (Dec 5, 2019)

Nuuk cuber said:


> I got a 32.66


Yo i kept trying this and dropped it to a 25.44


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 5, 2019)

Aerma said:


> You could consider CFOP layer-by-layer, just using some fancy tricks to skip the second layer every solve.



some lbl tricks I use for middle layer edges
you can solve 1 or 2 at the same time with quick fingertricks
mirrors not included

R2 U2 R2 R2 U2
F r U r U' F'
R2 U D B2 U' D' R2
z M2 U2 M2 U2 z'
z M' U2 M U2 z'
z M E2 M' E2 z'
U Perm
F (r U r' U')3 F'

if it's easier than solving, you can setup one edge wrong to get one of the above cases like last one

I created this thread some time ago to practice that kind of stuff:








3x3 L2L Example Solves Experiment


So I'm interested in L2L (last two layers) and I want to see how you guys solve it Here follows 50 scrambles. I'll try to update this post often with your solutions. Please contribute! :D 01 -> D2 L U2 B2 R U2 R' F2 L F2 D L D F2 R2 U' R' [/spoiler] 02 -> F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 5, 2019)

Around 30 - 40. Depends on how you define beginners last layer.


----------



## Reddy (Dec 5, 2019)

number1failure said:


> What is your best time/average using the Beginner's Method? You know, like that sh*tty method they teach you in "7 steps" in that packet that comes with a Rubik's Cube. My best time was 0.32.24. That solve was EXTREMELY lucky though. My Ao5 with Beginner's is 1.09.96. What's yours?
> 
> 
> tl;dr
> ...


Around 37 seconds when I started. If we consider 4LLL while using LBL algs to do the second layer, then my current PB is my best time with beginners.


----------



## Deadloxz (Dec 5, 2019)

well if you are counting 4LLL I average low 30s with a best single of 25 seconds. I tried beginners method with 4 look last layer today and got a 28 second single first try lol. With legit beginners method I average 37-38 seconds.

Edit: second try I got a 22 second single and once I finished the average with a 26.90 ao5. Yikes I average 20-21 seconds with CFOP and 3 look last layer.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 5, 2019)

BrodyTheCuber got a sub-10 solve with Cross, Corners, Edges, EO, CO, EP, CP:


----------

